# 1099-R Canada Reporting Requirements



## Metta0184 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello,

I'm a PR in Canada. I work here for a Canadian company and live here. I'm also an American Citizen. My uncle passed away and I was the listed beneficiary to his annuity account. He passed away June 2016. I made the claim of his passing and received the money shortly after his passing. I then received a 1099-R form from the payer in February 2017.

I'm filling my taxes along with my filling obligation to the IRS and including the 1099-R form

With that said do I have to report the 1099-R to the CRA too. And will I own them anything.

Cheers


----------

